# Antifouling



## saf (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Gabi and I am a MBA student. I am doing a research work about antofouling paints for marketing course. I need your help with some quesutions: 

1. How serious is the anti fouling problem ?
2. Do the anti fouling paints solve the problem /How much effective the antifouling paints ? 
3. Which anti fouling paint /type is the most common ?
4. How much money does it cost to paint a boat ? how much money do you pay for worker and how much for the antifouling paint ?
5. What is the frequency of ship painting with anti fouling paint ?

Regards,
Gabi


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Gabi

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome Saf, there should be gallons of knowledge about this subject on this site


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

saf said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Gabi and I am a MBA student. I am doing a research work about antofouling paints for marketing course. I need your help with some quesutions:
> 
> ...


1. Bad
2. Yes/depends on how much you spend
3. Electrolytic and self polishing co-polymer
4. a bloody fortune/ depends on the yard/ depends on the paint
5. Every 5 years


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: SM keyed: 

Quote 
1. Bad
2. Yes/depends on how much you spend
3. Electrolytic and self polishing co-polymer
4. a bloody fortune/ depends on the yard/ depends on the paint
5. Every 5 years
Unquote

Always been bad. Perhaps when robot ships come along they will build them out of plastic? I perceive plastic non-corrosive? Would plastic be more or less expensive to build than metals? Have plastic pipes improved to where they can replace metals? 

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I seem to remember a "wetted surface area" formula, LXBX1.7D,I've searched my notes another trip to the Library in the loft is called for....

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Didn't "anti-fouling" become an environmental nightmare?

I just looked it up and they're saying that "slime" could be an effective replacement. Is that "slime" as in "Have you slimed yet Limey?" Could this be a profitable cottage industry for beached old seafarers?

John T


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Depends on how big the "boat" is. Small boats engaged in Summer seasonal trading were painted every year. Costs would be for material and possibly berthing on a drying grid if in a commercial harbour. The job involved scrubbing or washing off on one tide, and then painting on the next. (Been there, done it!) Smaller day Trawlers would also be anti fouled every year.

Motor yachts that spend most of their lives on a mooring can hire a scuba diver to scrub off any growth.

Some anti fouling paints using ****nic were banned because they could poison or destroy shell fish beds. More advanced paints with a formula including copper were developed. Copper sheathing used to be very effective in sailing vessels, but is naturally expensive. Some wooden small naval vessels built for service in the Med or tropical waters were also copper sheathed.

One boat owner I knew got hold of some (then) advanced anti fouling that was self polishing (as mentioned by Satanic Mechanic). His boat was one of the faster ones on the South Devon coast.


----------



## sherman (Sep 22, 2009)

Did going through the Panama Canal clean the ship hull (I nearly said Bottom)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

sherman said:


> Did going through the Panama Canal clean the ship hull (I nearly said Bottom)


It does if you scrape it on a sand bank as Rangitane did in 1957.

Bob


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

You wouldn,t want to be a barnacle with all that expensive paint!


----------



## saf (Jun 23, 2016)

*Question*

Hi,
Thanks for your respond
1. Do the anti fouling paint solve the problem ?
2. what is the most expensive part - the coast of the paint or the work ?
Regards,
Gabi



Dartskipper said:


> Depends on how big the "boat" is. Small boats engaged in Summer seasonal trading were painted every year. Costs would be for material and possibly berthing on a drying grid if in a commercial harbour. The job involved scrubbing or washing off on one tide, and then painting on the next. (Been there, done it!) Smaller day Trawlers would also be anti fouled every year.
> 
> Motor yachts that spend most of their lives on a mooring can hire a scuba diver to scrub off any growth.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

A trip up the Manchester Canal cleaned the bottom or a stay in Brombrough docks would do the same. Did a number on the paintwork too.
These new self polishing antifoulings are touted to be the latest wonder.
If I remember correctly in the past we applied a coat of anti corrosive paint prior to the antifouling.
The latter to be applied just before the sip was floated again.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

lakercapt said:


> A trip up the Manchester Canal cleaned the bottom or a stay in Brombrough docks would do the same. Did a number on the paintwork too.
> These new self polishing antifoulings are touted to be the latest wonder.
> If I remember correctly in the past we applied a coat of anti corrosive paint prior to the antifouling.
> The latter to be applied just before the sip was floated again.


Yeah it generally goes , 

Anti corrosive - 150 - 175 microns dft 
Tie coat - 50 microns dft 
Anti fouling - 150 -175 microns dft 
Anti fouling - 150 - 175 microns dft

Self polishing copolymer is excellent , the premier level uses Silyl Acrylate and the next level down uses copper acrylate. 

As everyone knows paint manufacturers are modern day snake oil salesmen who will assure you that using their paint will not only allow your vessel to levitate but will make you more attractive to women! Just go and checkout the sites for Jotun, international, hempel and chugoku. So there is a trend to claim their paint contains Silyl no matter what type of paint it is - chugoku are notorious for this behavior. All in all it makes paint procurement an extremely aggravating business.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

I really don't know why anybody bothers with expensive antifouling paints these days.
You can't have your low-cost Asian crew sitting on their bums while in port, can you?
Issue each of them with goggles, a hookah and a stiff brush...
Simples.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ye gods SM five things now Chugoku paint, even the ordinary gloss was like cats wee, one company I worked for sailed from the yard in primer on the hull to dock in HK rather than have their anti foul on. (It was a complex relationship between the company, builder and dock, incest had nothing on this)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Netherlands PSC not happy with draft marks and LL Disc, not fully legible, apparently. 
Had bosun touch up same with half inch brush.
Harbour Master had a fit and gave the Master and myself a right royal dressing down about the environmental damage a wee drop of paint could do. Threatened us with the Rijkswaterstaat, big fine and jail. We bit our tongue and took the bollocking. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Pete D Pirate said:


> I really don't know why anybody bothers with expensive antifouling paints these days.
> You can't have your low-cost Asian crew sitting on their bums while in port, can you?
> Issue each of them with goggles, a hookah and a stiff brush...
> Simples.


Jeez oh - give the guy a break he is busy enough without having to do security, deck watch , deck operations and the cooking without having to do external hull maintenance as well


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Answer to post #12.

1) Anti fouling helped reduce the amount of marine growth considerably compared with a hull that had not been treated. However, by the end of a summer season,, growth of weed would be evident at the waterline, and for a small area below it, essentially where it would be exposed to sunlight.
Some so - called "advanced" products designed for wooden hulls claimed to be more protective against marine borers, such as teredo worm, gribble and small limpets etc. These would attach to the hull in the area near the keel, away from the lighter areas at the waterline. If a vessel was destined for long service in warmer waters, the only way to guarantee protection was to sheath the hull in copper. Some paint manufacturers such as International, or Blake's provided anti fouling paint with a high copper content. This caused other problems with some small craft when the people applying the paint covered the sacrificial anodes as well, which then accelerated corrosion of hull fittings and propeller blades. 

2) Most small craft would be painted by their crews, so the major cost would be for the paint itself, and if needed, the drying out grid as provided by the Harbour or Port Authority. Some harbour authorities may include the free use of such a grid in their annual harbour dues and mooring fees.


----------



## saf (Jun 23, 2016)

*Silicon Based Anti-Fouling*

Hello,

What are the pro and cons of Silicon Based Anti-Fouling paint ?
Does it contain copper ? or any biocide ?


Thanks


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

When I joined Bamora as second mate I was amazed at the antifouling equipment.
Bamora was one of the British India's very advanced cargo ships, well ahead of their time.

For antifouling there was plastic tubing with pinholes all along each side of the keel and also above the bilge keel. This was attached to a large kerosine tank in the ER that kept the system charged with kerosine.
It was the cadets job to go down to the top plates in the ER and start up the system as soon as we arrived in port or at anchor and shut it down when we sailed.

When in port we were always surrounded by a rainbow sheen on the water. This was in 1964 and as far as I am aware there were no complaints by port authorities.
Couldn't do it nowadays.


----------



## saf (Jun 23, 2016)

*What is the frequency of painting boat in antifouling paint ?*

What is the frequency of painting boat in antifouling paint ?

Thanks,
Gabi


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Check posts #4 and #8.


----------



## saf (Jun 23, 2016)

*How much liter per square of antifouling needed ?*

Hello,

I have additional questions
How much liter per square of antifouling needed ?

Thanks!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends what the thickness is


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Lots of info if you go to the Jotun paint website. There is a difference between commercial and pleasure craft a/f. It is against the law to use commercial a/f on craft below a certain tonnage. On small vessels (pleasure) the
effacacy varies on how the vessel is used. I use a self polishing a/f on a small yacht, if constantly on the move the movement keeps the bottom fairly clean, leave on a mooring on the east coast(Essex) of UK and in mid summer it will grow a fine grass just below the surface in a couple of weeks.
I usually give the bottom a new coat every year, much to the joy of the paint company.
Davie


----------

